# Prepper Nurse ISIS bubonic plague & collapse - what a combo!



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

There are reports that ISIS has information on how to make bubonic plague bioterrorism weapons. The technology exists, however it is unclear whether or not ISIS has the skill, resources, and technology to produce such weapons or the ability to deliver them. Bubonic plague can be treated with antibiotics, however even with antibiotic treatment, the death rate varies from 8-15%. I read today that the US military was warning that 11 commercial jets have disappeared in Tripoli. Has anyone else heard that, or have other confirmation? Here's the article: http://freebeacon.com/national-secu...ise-fears-of-suicide-airliner-attacks-on-911/

John Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health
Plague - Biological Weapons - Tips - Johns Hopkins Public Health Preparedness Programs - Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health

CDC Plague CDC - FAQ - Plague
CDC - Clinicians - Plague


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pheniox17 remembers a discussion on this not long ago... And from more memory modern antibiotics makes the threat of the plague a lot less than let's say Ebola... 

Oh that was on ausprep, or was it here??


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Pheniox17 remembers a discussion on this not long ago... And from more memory modern antibiotics makes the threat of the plague a lot less than let's say Ebola...
> 
> Oh that was on ausprep, or was it here??


Maine-Marine agrees with pheniox17


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are going to get spanked hard for making fun of PN


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bio-hazards are bad enough when allowed to occur naturally. Consider how many people die from influenza yearly, let alone the number of people who die from malaria.

Using disease as a weapon is as old as well-digging, and something that preppers should consider when preparing for bad times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> You guys are going to get spanked hard for making fun of PN


Remember the clowns in the back of the class back in high school? Seems we all made our way to prepperforums.net.

We mean no harm; we simply can't control our clowning around. We'd blow up if we tried. :lol:


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Pheniox17 remembers a discussion on this not long ago... And from more memory modern antibiotics makes the threat of the plague a lot less than let's say Ebola...
> 
> Oh that was on ausprep, or was it here??


phenoix17 it certainly does - down from the 45% -90% of Ebola to 8% - 15%. From an epidemiological perspective that's still a huge percentage. That's potentiall 25 - 47 million deaths in the US, plus so many people out for the count with severe illness.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> Remember the clowns in the back of the class back in high school? Seems we all made our way to prepperforums.net.
> 
> We mean no harm; we simply can't control our clowning around. We'd blow up if we tried. :lol:


Understood  I work with all female health care workers, and we're a serious bunch sometimes


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Understood  I work with all female health care workers, and we're a serious bunch sometimes


The retards in this community can be counted on slaying the hangman with gallows humor right before the knot cinches on the neck.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> Bio-hazards are bad enough when allowed to occur naturally. Consider how many people die from influenza yearly, let alone the number of people who die from malaria.
> 
> Using disease as a weapon is as old as well-digging, and something that preppers should consider when preparing for bad times.


Well said! We have been insulated from diseases which have caused significant morbidity and mortality for millennia. More people died from the Spanish flu at the end of World War I than died in the entire war. 3% to 6% of the entire global population died, 1/3 were infected.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You guys are going to get spanked hard for making fun of PN


Thank you TorontoGal! I appreciate you having my back


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I used to beat-up the boys after school (or used to hang their backpacks on trees, higher branches) that bothered me in class by pulling on my braids or calling me four-eyes, school was fun


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I used to beat-up the boys after school (or used to hang their backpacks on trees, higher branches) that bothered me in class by pulling on my braids or calling me four-eyes, school was fun


:shock:

Remember; I am your friend. Do not forget that!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Understood  I work with all female health care workers, and we're a serious bunch sometimes


I'm a cancer survivor! When receiving treatment then surgery, I did not care about the gender of the care giver. I was blessed to have both genders work on and with me!

Bottom line, give me the best qualified! Just my two cents!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

One thing I think almost all preppers ignore is insecticide. You can buy the industrial strength very cheaply. The two I would suggest is Permethrin SFR and Bifen XTS .
Permethrin can be used to treat clothing so that insects like fleas and tick will die if they get on your clothing before they have a chance to bite.
As little as .32 ounce is needed in a gallon of water to make the same solution as sold in walmart gallon can of home defense.
http://www.amazon.com/Bifen-Bifenth...qid=1409769888&sr=8-1&keywords=bifenthrin+xts
Amazon.com : Permethrin SFR 36.8% permethrin Quart 6666105 : Home And Garden Products : Home & Kitchen

There are a lot of use these chemicals could be used for in a SHTF situation such as a small amount mixed into soap to kill lice and other crawlies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You guys are going to get spanked hard for making fun of PN


The only women that spank me must wear high heals or no deal.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I used to beat-up the boys after school (or used to hang their backpacks on trees, higher branches) that bothered me in class by pulling on my braids or calling me four-eyes, school was fun


The more I get to know you, the more I like you!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> You guys are going to get spanked hard for making fun of PN


Mmmm a nurse spanking... You tease you


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm so foul I kill most disease when I walk into a room so I am not worried


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> phenoix17 it certainly does - down from the 45% -90% of Ebola to 8% - 15%. From an epidemiological perspective that's still a huge percentage. That's potentiall 25 - 47 million deaths in the US, plus so many people out for the count with severe illness.


But why use a minor bug, where worse bugs are out there?? Its almost like saying "let's attack the USA with the common cold" , no cure, and about the same (if not more) people take it off sick...

Only difference is fewer people are at risk of dying from it, OK maybe use the bird flu, just to bump up a death toll


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> One thing I think almost all preppers ignore is insecticide. You can buy the industrial strength very cheaply. The two I would suggest is Permethrin SFR and Bifen XTS .
> Permethrin can be used to treat clothing so that insects like fleas and tick will die if they get on your clothing before they have a chance to bite.
> As little as .32 ounce is needed in a gallon of water to make the same solution as sold in walmart gallon can of home defense.
> http://www.amazon.com/Bifen-Bifenth...qid=1409769888&sr=8-1&keywords=bifenthrin+xts
> ...


That's an excellent comment. Permethrin is very close to the natural insecticide found in marigolds. Thank you very much for the tip!!!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> But why use a minor bug, where worse bugs are out there?? Its almost like saying "let's attack the USA with the common cold" , no cure, and about the same (if not more) people take it off sick...
> 
> Only difference is fewer people are at risk of dying from it, OK maybe use the bird flu, just to bump up a death toll


I know what you mean. But it did make the CDC's list of the top Level A 6 bioterrorism agents/diseases: anthrax, botulism, plague, smallpox, tularaemia, viral hemorrhagic fevers (including ebola, marburg). Their criteria includes:
can be easily disseminated or transmitted from person to person
result in high mortality rates and have the potential for major public health impact
might cause public panic and social disruption
require special action for public health preparedness

Level B criteria:
are moderately easy to disseminate
result in moderate morbidity rates and low mortality rates 
require specific enhancements of CDC's diagnostic capacity and enhanced disease surveillance
(brucellosis, epsilon toxin, food safety threats (salmonella, e-coli, etc)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> You guys are going to get spanked hard for making fun of PN


Foreplay is all.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepper Nurse said:


> I know what you mean. But it did make the CDC's list of the top Level A 6 bioterrorism agents/diseases: anthrax, botulism, plague, smallpox, tularaemia, viral hemorrhagic fevers (including ebola, marburg). Their criteria includes:
> can be easily disseminated or transmitted from person to person
> result in high mortality rates and have the potential for major public health impact
> might cause public panic and social disruption
> ...


the CDC and WHO don't know what they are doing at the best of times... and the "watch list" looks like a money grabber for stockpiling key drugs, and give the informed the sense that they are watching out for it....

but look at their reaction to Ebola, its in Congo now (that's central Africa) and they can't contain it, begging for $$ with no real preset plan of action, almost like dealing with a major disaster, the focus is on $$ and rebuilding not stopping the spread...

the government bodies are not independent, funded under government agendas... so to increase funding use common bugs as threats and get access to the big anti terror pie...

there are very few bugs that can cripple the west, and the plague is not one, its cureable..... rabies would be even better, or a 1-2 hit of multiple nasties (we are talking terrorism) as even tho health systems will be overwhelmed, most treatments can be done at home


----------

